#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

## Plutnassantee

Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L vin: 1FATP8UH3K5159596   Lot sold for   20900  Auction:    I buy fast  Lot number: 28658375  Date of sale: 12.05.2019  Year: 2019  VIN: _1FATP8UH3K5159596_  Condition: Run and Drive  Engine: 2.3L I4 N  Mileage: 827 miles (Actual)  Seller: Avis Budget Group  Documents: CLEAR (Florida)  Location: Orlando (FL)  Estimated Retail Value:  Transmission: Automatic  Body color: Blue  Drive: Rear Wheel Drive  Fuel: Gasoline  Keys: Present  Notes: Not specified      CNBC | Mack HoganFord Shelby Mustang G350Source: Ford Motor Co.Theres also a track mode, which opens up the full throatiness of the exhaust, increases stiffness and tells the traction and stability control systems only to intervene in dire circumstances. Its a sophisticated and capable track weapon, capable of feats far beyond the reaches of the average buyer.Out on the track, the magnetic dampers and updated tires make good use of the power. The motor is addictively powerful and the chassis is well-suited to handle it, with massive tires allowing you to brake later and get back on the gas sooner. Handling is fantastic, with perfectly weighted steering delivering a lot of feedback.  *1FATP8UH3K5159596* 1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L1FATP8UH3K5159596 Ford Mustang 2019 Blue 2.3L

----------

